# HowTO: Sockeln



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

Hallo, ich habe hier, da es bei einigen zu Missverständnissen kam, ein How To zum Thema Sockeln gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghrodan (23. März 2008)

bei mir erscheint die juwelenliste einfach nicht...habs auch schon nochmal in den von mir erstellten thread geschrieben, will hier nur sicher gehen, dass es gelesen wird...wenn möglich von jemandem, der mir helfen kann...


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

Welchen Browser benutzt du denn ( Name und Version )


----------



## Ghrodan (23. März 2008)

internet explorer, neueste version....

aber daran wirds wohl kaum liegen, schließlich haut alles andere bei mir problemlos hin, nur die sockel halt nicht...bei verzauberungen klappts dagegen reibungslos...


----------



## Ghrodan (24. März 2008)

okay, ich hab mir jetzt firefox runtergeladen und damit funktioniert es problemlos...ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht warum, aber yeeha^^


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

Warum weill sich Microsoft nicht an den w3c standart hält und somit für den internet explorer sogut wie was eigenen geschrieben werden muss. Aber naja.
Ich denke mal das sich Beowolve darum kümmert


----------

